# Stop the killing of Israeli's strays!



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

The ASPCA ASKS:

LETTERS NEEDED TO STOP KILLING OF ISRAEL'S HOMELESS ANIMALS
As a result of a single case of rabies in a cat in Kfar Saba, Israel,
plans are under way for mass poisonings in the area. ASPCA News Alert
readers, the Cat Welfare Society of Israel is asking for your help in
stopping this inhumane campaign. Polite letters are needed to Israeli
officials, urging them to cancel this plan, which in reality will not
prevent the spread of rabies. CWSI also recommends asking these
officials to demand comprehensive oral rabies vaccine campaigns for
wildlife and affordable vaccine programs for domestic animals.

E-mails can be sent to:

* Mayor of Kfar Saba, [email protected] 
* Israel Katz, Minister of Agriculture, [email protected]
* Danny Naveh, Minister of Health, [email protected]
* Avraham Poraz, Minister of the Interior, [email protected]

For more information on the country's homeless animals, please visit
the Cat Welfare Society of Israel online 
http://www.aspca.org/site/R?i=iWU5zi5Je4IXSXLRAGHJvQ..

HELP SPREAD THE ASPCA MESSAGE--PLEASE FORWARD THIS NEWSLETTER TO ONE
PERSON!
Know someone who cares about animals as much as you do? Please forward
this issue of ASPCA News Alert to them. Anyone with an e-mail address
can register directly at our website at 
http://www.aspca.org/site/R?i=SYzRVNf8Lh8XSXLRAGHJvQ.. 
And please tell teachers and humane educators about Animaland.org, the 
ASPCA's interactive website for kids.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

I hope as many people as possible will intervene for the benefit of the poor kitties. It sounds so amazingly shocking. I have seen death by poisoning and it is such excruciating pain to even watch. I don't think those people realize what an atrocity that is. I am going *to pull their sleeve* also 

ps : I remember the time when we were signing the petition for the strays (dogs and cats) of Greece. I wonder if there was any positive outcome from it. Any news?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I haven't heard anything, but I do know that these are caring people who will not give up. If we had seen the suffering and dying, I'm sure we would do the same. If I hear anything more about either case I'll definitely post it.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

I agree - we could probably do more if we were close to the site. I am sure those people are doing there best however. 
Letters and signing petitions can still make a change - there are all kinds of efforts that added together are helping the innocent little creatures


----------

